

Scatter - Ajax without coding, ideal for HTML prototyping - mrtnkl
http://blog.quplo.com/2010/11/scatter-ajax-without-coding

======
jaredstenquist
I downloading the js file, followed the instructions and it didn't work

A suggestion - when you post code, it's nice to have: 1) a working demo page
2) the example source code not in an image so it has to be re-typed to try

~~~
primigenus
It would be hard to just copy/paste the example as it uses Quplo's proprietary
syntax (flow, a prototyping markup language). You'd have to load it in quplo
for it to work, and we didn't want to suggest that you needed a quplo account
just to check out Scatter.

~~~
jaredstenquist
I see. I didn't look through the JS, nor have I used Quplo so I just figured
i'd have to trade correct syntax for ease of prototyping using this.

I asked myself a couple of times why you'd wrap <html> in <page> lol.

------
wccrawford
He complains about Ajax being a horrible term when it could mean something so
simple, and then names his project 'Scatter'? Pot, meet kettle.

~~~
gojomo
Probably the 'X' bothers him; it's always seemed silly to me to emphasize
'XML' when the most interesting uses of AJAX skip XML for raw HTML and JS, and
the APIs for doing background requests only mention XML as a historic accident
(like the misspelling of 'referrer' in HTTP).

It's just a matter of taste, but I prefer a vaguely evocative name like
'Scatter' to a faux-precise-acronym like 'AJAX'.

------
ez77
No comments about licensing on the blog post or in the source code.
(<http://quplo.com/scatter> is not responding.)

~~~
jaredstenquist
license information is on the download page
<http://code.google.com/p/scatterjs/>

but agreed, it should be in the js file itself

~~~
ez77
My bad. Thank you.

Edit: For the record, the license is MIT.

